# Which lens for Nikon d3100?



## dans489

I plan to buy a Nikon D3100, mainly for my 17-year old daughter. She takes a LOT of photos on our old Canon superzoom, and we feel its time to move up to a DSLR. I have decided to buy the Nikon body and a compatible 18-200 or 18-250 lens, either Tamron or Sigma.  I know  I am sacrificing a bif of quality, but the convenience factor wins out for us (we live in a very dry and dusty country). 
Id like to keep the lens purchase (which I will buy in the U.S.) around $300  350. Id like to hear recommendations. Also, I am a little confused about which models have a motor, and how much difference this makes in focusing. Advice is appreciated.
Thanks, Danny


----------



## mrpink

dans489 said:


> I plan to buy a Nikon D3100, mainly for my 17-year old daughter. She takes a LOT of photos on our old Canon superzoom, and we feel its time to move up to a DSLR. I have decided to buy the Nikon body and a compatible 18-200 or 18-250 lens, either Tamron or Sigma.  I know  I am sacrificing a bif of quality, but the convenience factor wins out for us (we live in a very dry and dusty country).
> Id like to keep the lens purchase (which I will buy in the U.S.) around $300  350. Id like to hear recommendations. Also, I am a little confused about which models have a motor, and how much difference this makes in focusing. Advice is appreciated.
> Thanks, Danny



I love the versatility of my Sigma 18-250mm.  Sigma models with the HSM label will AF on your 3100 just fine.





p!nK  








p!nK


----------



## xjoewhitex

Well for the most part the entry level cameras do not have the internal focus motor. The D3100 does not, while the D7000, D300, D300s etc does. The only purpose of this motor is to drive older AF film lenses, the new Nikkor lens are computer driven and ran by a motor inside of the lens. So when buying lenses for the D3100 you will want to make sure they are (AF-S) lenses other wise they will not a-focus.


----------



## djacobox372

Keep in mind that the "superzooms" are slow lenses, so vibration reduction is a must have.  

Vibration control is called different things depending on manufacture:

Nikon = VR
Sigma = OS
Tamron = VC

A used nikon 18-200mm vr1 can be purchased on ebay for around $350.  Although I don't think it's any better then the sigma or tamrons which are even less expensive.


----------



## flatflip

Great upgrade gift for the daughter. Way to go.


----------

